# New driver - insurance costs



## bairn7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi all

I know that insurance costs will differ from place to place but I'm trying to get an idea of whether the correct insurance is going to make driving for uber unfeasible for me.

I'm moving from the UK to Alberta. I have 19 years of driving experience in the UK but none in Canada so I'm effectively starting as a new driver for insurance purposes. I've prepared myself for an expensive general motor policy for a few years but I'm trying to get an indication of how much more the necessary insurance for Uber will cost.

Is anyone willing to share their ballpark costs for the necessary insurance vs the standard 'commuter' insurance? If, for example, Uber insurance results in x2 monthly cost I think it would be do-able. But if it adds x4 cost then there is no point in me even considering things further. The problem is at the moment I have no idea of likely costs. So any information or advice would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

bairn7 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I know that insurance costs will differ from place to place but I'm trying to get an idea of whether the correct insurance is going to make driving for uber unfeasible for me.
> 
> ...


Probably different in Canada from here in the US. My Rideshare Rider cost me an extra $16 a month.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> Probably different in Canada from here in the US. My Rideshare Rider cost me an extra $16 a month.


mine was a little less then this. Also in the U. S. Mine was $12 per month


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

23


----------

